# Tubes all day.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Fished a local pond and caught the first good amount of fish all year. My buddy caught 15 I caught 5 and the girls each one.


















also a crappie. Everything was caught on coffee 4" tubes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

How do you prefer to rig and fish tubes?


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Texas rig for me. Sometimes on a jig but not that often. Nice fish

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

afellure12 said:


> How do you prefer to rig and fish tubes?


Texas rigged also. We lost a lot of fish because of the way the hook was set up so we just put the hook through the front .


----------

